# chesteze or similar



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Now that's is fairly hard to get hold of chesteze, is there anything over the counter with a similar ingredients, that I can use as an ECA stack?

of is the ingredients available on its own?

Thank you


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

You can get it from online/non commerical pharmacies pretty easily.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No anymore

No available in uk

Ephedrine still


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok I have seen 8mg ephedrine stuff from Canada, seems fairly good.

But I know there is 30mg stuff around, I know we are not allowed links and that, but what is a reliable brand,(pharm) that you guys use/like, thank you.


----------



## Bradrus (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm also interested as lost without the Chesteze


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

RiceGirl said:


> Now that's is fairly hard to get hold of chesteze, is there anything over the counter with a similar ingredients, that I can use as an ECA stack?
> 
> of is the ingredients available on its own?
> 
> Thank you


 Taking chesteze (and the toxic decongestants it contains) just to get a bit of eph is the dumbest thing I've ever heard anyway.

I know lots and lots of people did/do it, including lots of people on this forum, but there are much safer ways to do it. Also even disregarding the effects on your health it's a pretty expensive way to get your Eph. And a pain in the arse, you can only buy 1 or 2 packets at a time.


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok what would your safer way to get eph ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Astrosuplements.


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes,

I have looked at astrosupliments lots of Ephedra and only 8% extract.

cant see a lot of Pure 30mg Ephedrine HC


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I got it from there last year

Ask them nicely ?


----------



## pollyanna (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi I am also looking for an alternative to chesteze. I am lost without them. I have looked at astrosupplements but can only see synephedrine I take it this is not the same what should I be looking for thanks in advance


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

pollyanna said:


> Hi I am also looking for an alternative to chesteze. I am lost without them. I have looked at astrosupplements but can only see synephedrine I take it this is not the same what should I be looking for thanks in advance


 Looks like it's not that easy to get 30ml eph, for a reputable place, not a lot is coming up, there are some places that I don't trust, God knows what's in them.... Not having a lot of luck...


----------



## Bails78 (Mar 5, 2015)

You can buy Haymine online has 15mg of Ephedrine and CHLORPHENAMINE: 10mg

Don't know if it could be used in the same manner as chesteze when combining with Aspirin and Caffeine.


----------

